# [Installation] Gentoo bootet nicht (solved)

## Friesi

Hallo  :Smile: 

Mit mir habt ihr wieder mal einen Neuling in Sachen Gentoo / Linux, der einiges an Hilfe benötigt  :Smile: 

Hab zwar schonmal (2003/04) ein Gentoo Installiert das noch immer Stabil läuft,

allerdings kommt nun mein neuer (eh wieder alt ^^) Rechner auch endlich in den Genuss von Gentoo  :Smile: 

Hardware:

CPU: Amd64 2000+

Mainbord: MSI K8T Neo

2x SATA im Raid 0, per VIA Raidcontroller (Mainboard)

Dadurch entstehen auch schon meine Probleme. Einerseits hab ich Gentoo 64 Bit Installiert, was soweit auch ganz "normal" funktioniert hat.

Schade das im Handbuch nur mehr Stage3 Install unterstützt wird :/ (Geht das überhaupt noch von Stage1 anzufangen?)

Ich bin bei der Installation meines Systems, ausgehen von Gentoo 2007.0 InstallationsCD, strikt nach dem Handbuch gegangen, und wegen dem RAID auch nach dieser Anleitung.

Die Größten Probleme verursacht das Raid :/

Zur Partitionierung (Multiboot: Windows XP + Gentoo)

1 windows (Windows Install)

2 keine Ahung ^^

3 linux boot

4 ntfs (Windows Datenspeicher)

5 keine Ahung ^^

6 fat32 (Für Dateiaustausch Win/Linux)

7 linux root

8 linux swap

Die Gentoo CD erkennt diese Partitionen alle beim Start der CD über die Bootoption 

```
gentoo dodmraid
```

Die Devices heißen dann:

/dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg3 - Boot

/dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg7 - Root

/dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg8 - Swap

Soweit sogut.

Hab die Installation also durchgeführt, Grub als Bootloader installiert.

Dieser Funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Windows lässt sich starten. Linux Kernel lässt sich starten.

Der Kernel wurde mit 

```
genkernel --dmraid all
```

 kompliert, weil laut den Handbüchern das manuelle erstellen des Kernels mit der Raid Konfiguration nicht "für Anfänger" ist.

(Sollte das aber doch recht einfach machbar sein, dann bitte sagt mir das, ich will an und für sich keinen genkernel kernel ^^)

DMRAID Version: 1.0.0_r14

Kernelverson: 2.6.21-gentoo-r3

Also nun zum Fehler ^^

```

..

..

>> Activating MDev

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

>> Determining Root Device ...

!! Block Device /dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg7 is not a valid root device ...

!! The Root Block Device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to Boot or "Shell" for a Shell.

```

Was mir aufgefallen ist, bei der Live-CD ladet er das Modul sata_via.ko rein,

was er bei meinem Kernel nicht macht. Allerdings existiert das Modul auch nicht im

/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r3/kernel/ata/ Verzeichnis. (Dort ist es auf der Live CD)

So, sagt mir welche Informationen ihr noch braucht um mir helfen zu können  :Surprised: 

Wär schade wenn ich es wegen dem Raid nicht zum laufen kriege  :Sad: 

Aja, im Forum hier hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden, was mir helfen würde.

Außer nen Thread das n ähnliches Problem hat, dem aber noch nicht geholfen wurde.

Mfg

Pat

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> [...]Schade das im Handbuch nur mehr Stage3 Install unterstützt wird :/ (Geht das überhaupt noch von Stage1 anzufangen?)

 

Typischer Fall von erst lesen, dann denken!  :Mr. Green: 

Warum überfliegt Ihr alle immer nur die Dokus und lest nicht was da steht? Oder warum benutzt ihr nicht einfach mal die Suchfunktion (meistens CTRL-F) eures Browsers???

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap2__chap2_sect4 wrote:*   

> Der stage3-Tarball
> 
> Ein stage3-Tarball ist ein Archiv, dass eine minimale Gentoo-Umgebung enthält. Dieses ist dazu geneigt die Gentoo-Installation, mit den Anweisungen in diesem Handbuch, fortzuführen. Bisher beschrieb das Gentoo Handbuch die Installation unter Verwendung eines von drei stage-Tarballs. Obwohl Gentoo weiterhin die stage1- und stage2-Tarballs bereitstellt, verwendet die offizielle Installationsmethode einen stage3-Tarball. Wenn Sie daran interessiert sind eine Gentoo-Installation mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball durchzuführen, lesen Sie bitte die Gentoo FAQ zu Wie installiere ich Gentoo mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball? 

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Friesi

Danke das habe ich wirklich überlesen, allerdings kam die Frage wegen diesem Satz im Handbuch:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1 wrote:*   

> Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie ein stage3-Archiv herunterladen. Installationen mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Archiv werden nicht länger unterstützt.

 

Trotzdem hilft mir das nicht bei meinem Problem weiter :/

Ist dieser Fehler denn gar niemanden bekannt?

Leider verstehe ich das mit dem dmraid nicht soganz, für mich siehts halt so aus, als ob Grub die Partitionen noch erkennt, allerdings wenn der Kernel dann Bootet, das Raid

nicht mehr erkannt wird, und deshalb die devices im /dev/mapper nicht da sind = kann nicht booten.

Oder liege ich da völlig falsch?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hört sich so an, als ob ein Modul im Kernel fehlt. Hab zwar keine Raid-Erfahrung, aber schau mal ob 

```

Device Drivers

 ---> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

        ---> (*) ATA device support

                    (*) VIA SATA support

 ---> (*) Multiple devices driver support

        ---> (*) RAID support

                    (*) entsprechende RAID-Art

               ...

        ---> (*) Device mapper support

```

aktiviert sind. Und da diese Dinge zum Booten notwendig sind, dürfen sie nicht als Module kompiliert sein, sondern müssen fest in den Kernel eingebunden werden.

----------

## Friesi

Naja da mein Kernel über GenKernel erstellt worden ist, hab ich keine Ahung was eingebunden ist.

Ich werd jetzt mal versuchen, selbst nen Kernel zu erstellen, auch wenn in den Guides (siehe oben) davon abgeraten wird weils "schwer" sein soll :/

lg

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> Naja da mein Kernel über GenKernel erstellt worden ist, hab ich keine Ahung was eingebunden ist.
> 
> Ich werd jetzt mal versuchen, selbst nen Kernel zu erstellen, auch wenn in den Guides (siehe oben) davon abgeraten wird weils "schwer" sein soll :/
> 
> lg

 

Da du "exotische" HW hast, wirst du darum wohl nicht drumherum kommen.

Tobi

----------

## Friesi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Da du "exotische" HW hast, wirst du darum wohl nicht drumherum kommen

 

Worum? ^^ Um den Genkernel oder darum den Kernel selbst zu machen. Mir ist es sogar lieber den Kernel selbst zu machen als genkernel zu benutzen.

Wobei ich dann wiederum nicht verstehe warum im Handbuch steht man sollte Genkernel benutzen. Und der genkernel Kernel dann wieder nicht funktioniert.

Und wenn man nen Raid Controller am Mainboard, als exotische HW betrachen muss, tut es mir leid sagen zu müssen das Gentoo seid ich es 2004 installiert hab,

anscheinend etwas nachgelassen hat. Denn soziemlich jedes Mainboard mit S-ATA Anschlüssen bietet heutzutage eine Raidfunktion.

Außerdem ist ja auch auf der Live-CD ein Genkernel ähnlicher Kernel drauf oder?

Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden, das Genkernel eben sogut wie jede HW einbindet. Was dann ja auch das "schlechte" daran ist, Genkernel zu benutzen.

Ich bin dankbar für alle Antworten, und hoffe ihr verzeiht mir meine "Fragen". Blick das Ganze noch nicht durch  :Smile: 

Mfg

----------

## Finswimmer

Um den Kernel selbstzubauen. 

Sorry. War vorhin etwas kurzgefasst. Mit "exotischer HW" meine ich, dass du anscheinend dein RootFS auf ein Raid packen willst. Das ist soweit ich weiß mehr Aufwand, als wenn du für / eine extra Platte nimmst, und dann Raids für die Daten nimmst.

So war es jedenfalls bei meinem Bruder, da haben wir etwas länger rumgemacht, bis alles auf einem Raid lief. War aber auch Software-Raid, glaube ich.

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei ich dann wiederum nicht verstehe warum im Handbuch steht man sollte Genkernel benutzen. Und der genkernel Kernel dann wieder nicht funktioniert.

 

Also in "meiner" Anleitung steht das so explizit nicht da:

```
7.c. Standard: Manuelle Konfiguration

...

7.d. Alternativ: Benutzung von Genkernel
```

Ich hab Genkernel noch nie verwendet, aber nach kurzem Blick in die Anleitung funktioniert das Teil wohl so, daß es einfach fast alle Hardware als Modul einbindet, sodaß der Kernel auf möglichst vielen Systemen läuft. 

Das halt folgende Nachteile:Du compilierst ewig, da ja fast jedes verfügbare Modul mitcompiliert wird.

Du brauchst zwingend eine InitRamdisk, wo alle die Module enthalten sind, die du zum Booten des eigentlichen Systems brauchst.

Wenn du irgendeinen spezielle Hardware in Deinem Rechner hast, dann könnte es gut vorkommen, daß dieses Modul gerade in der Alles-Drin-Liste fehlt. 

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn man nen Raid Controller am Mainboard, als exotische HW betrachen muss, tut es mir leid sagen zu müssen das Gentoo seid ich es 2004 installiert hab, anscheinend etwas nachgelassen hat. Denn soziemlich jedes Mainboard mit S-ATA Anschlüssen bietet heutzutage eine Raidfunktion.
> 
> 

 

Treiber für den Raidcontroller ist Kernelsache. D.h. wenn's mit den Gentoo-Sources nicht funktioniert, dann klappts auch nicht mit den Vanilla-Sources. Ergo hat das überhaupt nichts mit Gentoo zu tun. Ergo müßtest du dann eher sagen, Genkernel im Speziellen oder Linux im Ganzen hätte nachgelassen. Außerdem ist das nicht die Schuld von Gentoo, wenn du Deinen Kernel nicht selbst compilieren willst oder kannst.

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem ist ja auch auf der Live-CD ein Genkernel ähnlicher Kernel drauf oder?
> 
> 

 

Mit welchem Tool der Kernel auf der Live-CD erststellt wurde, ist erstmal egal. Da wurde halt soviel Hardwareunterstützung reingepackt wie nur geht. Das muß logischerweise bei einer Live-CD so sein. Steht übrigens auch in der Anleitung drin, daß du bei Benutzung von Genkernel die Configdatei von der Live-CD in Dein eigenes Kernelverzeichnis rüberkopieren sollst. 

BTW: Die ganzen Live-CDs funktinionieren auch nicht auf jeder exotischen Hardware. Als ich von 3 Jahren meinen derzeit noch aktuellen Rechner gekauft hab, kamen damals weder Knoppix noch die Gentoo-Live-CD mit dem Chipsatz klar. 

Der Kerneleigenbau ist übrigens auch noch ein Vorteil von Gentoo. Du wirst nämlich zumindest erstmal mit diesem Problem konfrontiert und findest eine Anleitung dazu. Angenommen du nutzt eine Distri, wo die Kernelsourcen standardmäßig nicht mit installiert werden (=eigentlich alles außer Gentoo) sondern nur das Kernelimage, da sitzen dann die meisten Leute erstmal mit großen Augen davor und haben keine Idee, was sie machen sollen.

Fazit: Bau den Kernel selbst, compilier alles fest rein, was du generell benötigst, dann sparst du Dir die InitRamdisk. Was du selten brauchst, kannst du als Modul einbinden, und alles andere läßt du weg.

----------

## tgurr

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> Denn soziemlich jedes Mainboard mit S-ATA Anschlüssen bietet heutzutage eine Raidfunktion.

 

Ich würde lieber gleich Software-RAID nehmen, dann bist du 1. hardwareunabhängig und 2. ist dein Raidcontroller auf dem Mainboard sowiso ein Fake-RAID und birgt daher sogar eher Nachteile gegenüber herkömmlichem Software-Raid.

----------

## Friesi

Hab den Kernel jetzt selbst kompiliert (gentoo-sources) und der läuft soweit ganz gut.

Und hab zusätzlich über folgendes Script eine initrd erstellt.

Mir ist zwar nicht bewusst wofür ich die brauche, aber mir solls recht sein  :Smile: 

Danke an forrestfunk81.

Mfg

----------

